# Eureka Report



## MrBurns (24 June 2009)

Anyone subscribe ?

I'm about to dump it, all I got was a load af bum steers from Charlie Aitken, didn't lose money, tested them in watchlists and all were disastrous.


----------



## waza1960 (24 June 2009)

I do and sticking with them for now I like the fundamental information I get from the report but don't follow their recommendations.Charlie Aitken is a die hard bull and optimist in my opinion so you must filter his opinion accordingly


----------



## Lucky_Country (24 June 2009)

I think it gives a pretty honest report and is good value for money.

Charlie Aitken is a permabull and his comments are worth a read but not always correct.

Its a hell of alot better than some Ive subscribed to.


----------



## bigdog (2 February 2014)

Are there any members that currently subscribe to the Eureka Report?


----------



## Adrian. (28 February 2014)

I've subscribed for about the last 3 years I think. I find it very good but have never had another paid newsletter subscription so can not really compare it to anything else. 
It has lots of info aimed at SMSFs (not me) but also has good write ups on stocks/model portfolios/asset allocation/general economics. I'd suggest having a go with the free trial as you get full access to the archive so can get a good idea of what you're paying for.


----------



## luutzu (21 April 2014)

MrBurns said:


> Anyone subscribe ?
> 
> I'm about to dump it, all I got was a load af bum steers from Charlie Aitken, didn't lose money, tested them in watchlists and all were disastrous.





I can sort of see why we would want to subscribe to these newsletters, but if you think and not hope for kindness in strangers, these newsletters and opinions are a waste of money.

I did a rough calculations a while back on Intelligent Investor's performance from their newsletters (i didn't subscribe, just saw the figures from their website if i remembered correctly)... basically, they say that if you follow their recommendations, you would have gotten x% returns.. 

Problem is, that x return isn't that good either, more important, they make a couple of hundreds recommendations or more over that period. 

If a person has enough money to buy and sell or otherwise hold all those recommendations, they'll need to have at least half a million... anyway

You know how hard it is to get to understand a business? It takes a lot of work... even for professionals.. No newsletter provider could do a proper job of analysing the stocks in the market, publish their recommendations daily or weekly and able to charge you a few hundreds or a couple of grand. If they could actually know the business, its value etc... they would be managing money, not making money out of subscriptions.


----------



## GlobeTrekker (4 July 2015)

Has anyone read the special LIC report that Eureka is currently advertising as a bonus if you subscribe?  If so, does it give you anything particularly valuable that isn't already easily available on each LIC's website or Morningstar's monthly LIC reports?


----------

